# Jobs for Wife



## jetsetwilly (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi

Early days, but thinking of applying for a teaching job in Dubai.

Good salary, free accom etc

Couple of concerns.

1. Can my dog come with me?
2. Will my girlfriend be allowed to come, and if so how likely is it that she can get work. She has a degree in Biology but no trade as such.

Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## jetsetwilly (Nov 11, 2007)

Any help?

Need info asap PLEASE


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

jetsetwilly said:


> Any help?
> 
> Need info asap PLEASE


Hi Jets.....

My friend works at the imigration dept in Dubai....and has imformed of the following.
Your girlfriend should have no problems entering and staying in dubai....especially with her Biological Warfare degree. In fact he said they would welcome her with open arms....but without the hands!

With regards to the dog.... What kind of dog is it?
The reason I ask is...... Apparently a dog has to have special skills in order to get a visa to enter the country. Not sure what special skills he/she needs,
but I reckon the ability to read or ride a motorbike would stand the dog in good favour with the authorities. They don't however require the dog to be able to write.....I think it's something to do with dogs having no thumbs!

Hope this has helped..

Ricardo Blue


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> Hi Jets.....
> 
> My friend works at the imigration dept in Dubai....and has imformed of the following.
> Your girlfriend should have no problems entering and staying in dubai....especially with her Biological Warfare degree. In fact he said they would welcome her with open arms....but without the hands!
> ...



Errr .... I'm not quite so sure that you are taking this forum seriously Ricardo Blue 

Anyone got any constructive help please


----------

